# cut cheesecloth to size?



## kuwaha

When making hard cheese do you cut the cheesecloth down to a more manageable size or leave it huge? This must sound so obvious to you :biggrin
I just didn't want to cut them too small but I don't like the wrinkles I get in the cheese from folding all that cloth over the top. Is there an 'ideal' size?
thank you


----------



## nightskyfarm

For pressed cheeses I use Plyban cloth and it gives you a very nice surface. Hoeggers has it. And yes, Pav - Nelson - Jameson has larger pieces and even allowed me to buy much less than a "required" case! 30" x 30" It pays to talk to people rather than take what is in a catalogue as the only way.


----------



## linuxboy

Yeah! That's great.  I love the synthetic plyban stuff. I make curd bags out of mine, or if using cotton cloth, cut it down to a size just a little bigger than the mold, so the edges fold over the edge.


----------



## MiaBella Farm

The best thing I have is a draining bag from Dairy Connection:
http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=8

I LOVE THESE THINGS! They are super easy to clean!!!


----------

